# aquariumplants.com substrate



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

I bought a 5 gal pail of tier own brand substrate ad started to wash it. I cannot get the water to run clear after much washing. Has anyone else used this stuff? Am I washing away all the goodies?
Thanks Gene


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I haven't used it yet (have some on order) but I have heard that you do not need to rinse it.
The tank will be cloudy for a day or so but it will settle.

As far as I know, by rinsing it you are not washing anything away but dust.

-GlitcH


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah...you are washing away the goodies! Don't rinse it! Just put it in there and slowly fill your tank with water....the cloudiness will clear up in a few hours.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

This substrate is almost certainly the same as Soilmaster Pro select, which is very dirty from the bag. The dirt may not be at all harmful, even though a few people have reported that their pH and KH are affected by use of SM, but I don't believe it does anything good either. My opinion is that a good rinse is desirable, but not essential. Others have also reported good results when using it totally unrinsed. I found that the water never does run clean when rinsing it, but it certainly removes a lot of the dirt, which makes the rinse water brown. I have had no problems with SM in my tanks.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

Well I washed about a quart of it in a pail and it was still running dirty after quite awhile. The water was almost black at first. You sure have to wash it in small amounts. I am going to call them tommorrow and will post what they have to say.
Gene


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

I talked to aquirumplants.com this AM and they say wash it thoroughly so that's what I am going to do.
Gene


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

yep. gotta wash it. Wash it till it runs clean. you're not washing away the goodies. the stuff is not coated or is there any additives to it. it is simply klin fired clay. Wash it in small portions that will make it easier then trying to do a whole 50lb bag or big pail.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I have two pails in my 150. took me two days to clean it and it still wasnt perfect. Just add water on
a plate nice and slow. The water will be clear in a few hours.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

Got the stuff washed today as it finally got warm enough to do in the driveway. Never did get it to run clear so will see what happens when I fill the tank tomorrow. Had only a small amount left over after fill my 30 gal 36" X 12". I don't think a pail will do a 55 gal as advertised. I only put enough in mine to average about 3" deep. Looks like good stuff though.
Gene


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

Plants went in yesterday and are looking good. Had to siphon gray scum from water surface. So far looks like no effect on Ph 7.1 or KH 8 and GH 11. Will post pictures in a couple of days. No CO2 yet but soon. Have a Regulator ordered from Rex Grigg.
Gene


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

waiting on pix-

i've been wondering how this stuff looks.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

*1st pics*

Here are 3 photos I just snapped. The plants have only been in a couple of days. No CO2 yet but tank is on it's way and have an order with Rex Grigg for a regulator. The reddish spots you see is Laterite I had so I mixed it in the bottom layer.
Gene
Sorry about that I had to resize to make less than 100kb.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: 1st pics*



Tsquare said:


> Here are 3 photos I just snapped. The plants have only been in a couple of days. No CO2 yet but tank is on it's way and have an order with Rex Grigg for a regulator. The reddish spots you see is Laterite I had so I mixed it in the bottom layer.
> Gene


Sounds nice but I think you forgot something


----------



## MillsLane (Dec 4, 2009)

You are only suppose to wash it once initially to get the dust out from processing. They use a grinder to get it to the size it is and that is what causes the dust.

You can wash it and wash it and was... until your water bill is the same as the cities, and it will still be cloudy. From my understanding, it is a clay. So all you are doing when you wash it, is deteriorating more of the pieces slowly.

I have used this on my 10 gallon, and I recently bought 3 gallons for my 55 gallon, and I have always had cloudy water issues with it. If course their phone support says that it shouldn't... but I think we all know when dealing with this type of substance, your going to end up with cloudiness no matter what you do.

I have a piece of plastic cut to lay on the bottom with rocks on top to hold it down, and another piece of plastic to restrict the water flow from stirring too much. I have done it countless times and I still get a cloudy tank. Water changes and light gravel vac'ing on the surface of the substrate will solve the problem. 

I wish I had stores around me so I did not have to buy it. Sad when the only pet store around charges more for plain black gravel pound for pound versus aquariumplants substrate...


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed, but the water was still a little cloudy for a week or so after everything was planted. It will settle...just takes patience.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

This is exactly why I dropped the dime on a Vortex DE filter. All the cloudy water woes are gone.


----------

